# Lip Electronic/Quartz?



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Watch lovers!,

Thought I had bagged a bargain, I picked up a Lip Electronic in great condition, the serial was 0010.........Â

but am a bit gutted pulled off the back & its a 1 jewel quartz!! Â :thumbsdown:

Must be some homage or something.................................. can anyone confirm that?

Well you win some.......................sorry about crappy pictures

[IMG alt="IMG01008-20101220-1633.jp...Hy3NFj8/s640/IMG01008-20101220-1633.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="IMG00994-20101220-1118.jp...f-FgIII/s640/IMG00994-20101220-1118.jpg[/IMG]

Many thanks Martin


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Difficult to say. It looks like it ought to have a LIP R 184 electronic movement in it --- I'm saying that based on the dial markings and hands.

But the date seems to fit nicely in the date window, so this could be a later LIP and the movement correct. A sure way to tell is to examine the dial feet and see if they have been messed with at all. If the dial feet are original, then the chances are the movement is correct also.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Difficult to say.Â Â It looks like it ought to have a LIP R 184 electronic movement in it --- I'm saying that based on the dial markings and hands.
> 
> But the date seems to fit nicely in the date window, so this could be a later LIP and the movement correct.Â Â A sure way to tell is to examine the dial feet and see if they have been messed with at all.Â Â If the dial feet are original, then the chances are the movement is correct also.


Thats what I expected to see Paul the R 184, according to the research I had done

Dial feet ............sorry I do not even know what they are............... :lookaround:. But it looks the watch is totally orginal from what I can tell

many thanks MartinÂ

Â


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Well google is my friendÂ 

The dial feet are at 2 & 8 & they look spot on totally unmolested IMO, so maybe its just a later caliber?

Thanks for any help, not familar with electronic watches

Many thanks Martin


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

the modern LIP, or anybody who now owns the brand, launched a "De Gaulle" replica recently.

I haven't seen the guts of this modern remake but on the outside it's identical with the first electric that was presented to the General in the 1960's.

the movement in yours appears to be an 80's calibre but it's possible that they still produce it unchanged until today and fitted it the the replica.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

azimuth_pl said:


> the modern LIP, or anybody who now owns the brand, launched a "De Gaulle" replica recently.
> 
> I haven't seen the guts of this modern remake but on the outside it's identical with the first electric that was presented to the General in the 1960's.
> 
> the movement in yours appears to be an 80's calibre but it's possible that they still produce it unchanged until today and fitted it the the replica.


thanks for the reply

I would say the watch dates about 1980/90's its deffo not new,

also its not working consistantly its stopping & starting at the moment ........lol

Martin


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

this movement is a Harley/ISA/Ronda calibre that might be sourced with some effort.

perhaps the French tend to issue this replica every decade


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

azimuth_pl said:


> this movement is a Harley/ISA/Ronda calibre that might be sourced with some effort.
> 
> perhaps the French tend to issue this replica every decade


Could you please tell me if it is an electronic movement or a quartz because I cannot tell the difference sorry

Thanks again for your help

Martin


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's "quartz" ... because it has a quartz crystal as part of the circuit ...and we usually use the term "electronic" to describe a tuning fork or balance wheel movement with diode and / or transistor....which this movement is not.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> It's "quartz" ... because it has a quartz crystal as part of the circuit ...and we usually use the term "electronic" to describe a tuning fork or balance wheel movement with diode and / or transistor....which this movement is not.


thought it was............... so it must be there own homage, by the looks of things want a downer & it does not work.............lolÂ


----------

